# The Change In Me



## Dan101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I really hope someone can help me with this one. Since my diagnosis things with me have been up in the air, one of the things that I am certain is going to take a long time to settle again is work. Before diabetes I was always looking for a new direction work wise and am now even more certain I need to move on.

I want to do something more, something bigger and something that actually makes a difference and helps people. I've been looking on websites advertising jobs in the charitible sector and this is the type of job I feel drawn to.

My question is this; I really want to move out of home too, I've not done this before and at the age of (nearly 25) I feel now is that right time, my mum is great and has been a hige support during the last few months, but I think the change will do us both good and moving out will allow me to better understand myself and better manage my diabetes.
Ideally I'm looking for a position in the London area.

So, if you have any pointers/suggestions/tips I woule be  SO greateful if you could share them with me. I am ready for this change and want to help other people the way I have been helped so far.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2010)

What sort of charitible work? Eg holidays for disabled people, activity holidays for children, conservation work, youth development etc?

Are you thinking of work that includes accommodation? Eg YHA staff get rooms in hostels, which are rural / urban etc. Having said that, most holiday type work is seasonal, and while there are opportunities, many have been filled months before July. Not all such work is paid, or even expenses covered, some require you to pay for your own food / travel / accommodation - in order to secure paid work, many expect you to have volunteered for at least one season, if not more. Many also expect you to have considerable skills to offer. 

With a bit more information about the sort of work you're looking for, we may be able to offer suggestions. London location noted.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Dan, I quite understand how you feel - there is no greater reward in life than helping others, in my opinion. You may not earn the mega-money, but most people waste most of that anyway trying to buy happiness that they don't get from their working life (well, maybe not everyone, but you know what I mean!)

Try looking at http://www.charityjob.co.uk/index.aspx . You can choose to get an email filtered to suit your skills and interests. The upside is that most of them seem to be based in London! Why is that? You'd think it would be much cheaper to locate elsewhere 

Leaving home and finding independence is also good, to discover who you really are, I believe. I left home at 18 and never looked back 

Good luck!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2010)

Even if headquarters are in London, actual projects / sites may be outside London, but that's where Dan wants anyway - just mentioning for others' benefit.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Copepod said:


> What sort of charitible work? Eg holidays for disabled people, activity holidays for children, conservation work, youth development etc?
> 
> Are you thinking of work that includes accommodation? Eg YHA staff get rooms in hostels, which are rural / urban etc. Having said that, most holiday type work is seasonal, and while there are opportunities, many have been filled months before July. Not all such work is paid, or even expenses covered, some require you to pay for your own food / travel / accommodation - in order to secure paid work, many expect you to have volunteered for at least one season, if not more. Many also expect you to have considerable skills to offer.
> 
> With a bit more information about the sort of work you're looking for, we may be able to offer suggestions. London location noted.



Firstly, thanks for getting in touch. I havent done any volunteering work before (thats my first disadvantage I realise) its just that up until recently I have never known what it is I should be doing and I do want to help and give something back. I was hoping I could link this with my other wish of moving out and into London. I wouldn't be looking for accomodation provided (although if it was then that would be great) I would be prepared to find my own place. If I were to move I would be hoping for a paid position, or to work part time so that I could earn a supplemental wage to cover living costs. I have seen so many positions recruting for many types of jobs.

I would be willing to work behind the scenes in admin or in findraising or in a supporting position, I would be more than willing to add to my people skills and learn things. I'm just setting out on this road and I understand that alot of people already have previous experience in this area, I have been thin king that perhaps the time was right for me to do something like this.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Dan, I quite understand how you feel - there is no greater reward in life than helping others, in my opinion. You may not earn the mega-money, but most people waste most of that anyway trying to buy happiness that they don't get from their working life (well, maybe not everyone, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> Try looking at http://www.charityjob.co.uk/index.aspx . You can choose to get an email filtered to suit your skills and interests. The upside is that most of them seem to be based in London! Why is that? You'd think it would be much cheaper to locate elsewhere
> 
> ...



Hi Northerner, yes, thats the site I've been looking at for the past few days, plenty of options but I'm not sure my particular skill set could be valued at ?40,000 - ?50,000 as some of those positions are! There are some great ones though, for example admin or assistants for seasonal events.

I was going to say exactly that, "finding myself" but didn't incase people thought I was being a little naive, but thats what I'm looking for. Like I said, I've never left home before and I thought that linking a new start and a new career would be perfect for this. As I say, this is my first steps on this road and all the advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

Dan101 said:


> Hi Northerner, yes, thats the site I've been looking at for the past few days, plenty of options but I'm not sure my particular skill set could be valued at ?40,000 - ?50,000 as some of those positions are! There are some great ones though, for example admin or assistants for seasonal events.
> 
> I was going to say exactly that, "finding myself" but didn't incase people thought I was being a little naive, but thats what I'm looking for. Like I said, I've never left home before and I thought that linking a new start and a new career would be perfect for this. As I say, this is my first steps on this road and all the advice is much appreciated!



Don't undervalue yourself. If you don't try you never get anything and to get anywhere you have to aim high. Good luck with your chosen path.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Don't undervalue yourself. If you don't try you never get anything and to get anywhere you have to aim high. Good luck with your chosen path.



Thank you, thats very kind


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

Dan101 said:


> Hi Northerner, yes, thats the site I've been looking at for the past few days, plenty of options but I'm not sure my particular skill set could be valued at ?40,000 - ?50,000 as some of those positions are! There are some great ones though, for example admin or assistants for seasonal events.
> 
> I was going to say exactly that, "finding myself" but didn't incase people thought I was being a little naive, but thats what I'm looking for. Like I said, I've never left home before and I thought that linking a new start and a new career would be perfect for this. As I say, this is my first steps on this road and all the advice is much appreciated!



I think if you're just starting out then you'd probably be looking at the ?15-20k range for salary, which would make finding affordably priced accomodation in London difficult to say the least - hence my comment about them being based there. In this day and age, I really don't see the need to be based in one of the most expensive cities in the world when you can only afford to pay an appropriate living salary to a few people at the top. 

You might want to try volunteeiring first at either a charity shop, or seeing if there is anything available at your local hospital - I know Southampton hospital has a lot of volunteering opportunities. This would give you some experience when looking for a paid position and also give you a better idea of the type of work you would be good at and enjoy


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2010)

One good way of getting into the charity sector is through volunteering. You could try do-it.org which has details of virtually every voluntary opportunity listed in the UK and quite a few worldwide as well. I started out with the charity that now employs me by volunteering with them. It has the advantage of letting you 'try an organisation on for size' before you decide what type of charity you want to work for.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for the great suggestions! London, well that part would be for me, a dream for such a long time to live there, I love being there and am sad each time I leave.

Starting local first is probably the best start and I'm going to visit that site right now....!


----------



## aymes (Jul 26, 2010)

Getting employment in the charity sector is notoriously difficult, and getting increasingly so. A good way in is through volunteering, that's not the way I did it but I think I was more lucky than anything.
The website thirdsector.co.uk is a good source for vacancies. Also worth looking at individual charity websites for vacancies, money is tight for things like recruitment so a lot of organisations I know aren't advertising anywhere that costs.
You'll probably also find that most voluntary sector jobs at the moment are fixed term contracts, in the most part because funding may be up in the air.
Is there a particular area/cause that you have interest in?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dan101 said:


> Hey guys, I really hope someone can help me with this one. Since my diagnosis things with me have been up in the air, one of the things that I am certain is going to take a long time to settle again is work. Before diabetes I was always looking for a new direction work wise and am now even more certain I need to move on.
> 
> I want to do something more, something bigger and something that actually makes a difference and helps people. I've been looking on websites advertising jobs in the charitible sector and this is the type of job I feel drawn to.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan I have worked for 3 charities, RNIB, Help the Aged and more recently Cardiac Rehab. I enjoyed all the positions, but I enjoyed Cardiac Rehab the most, It's a great enviroment  to work in and the feeling of helping people who have been going through a tough time, really made me feel I was worthwhile. I was made redundant from the shop, I was heartbroken, but I am still looking for something in the charitable sector. I wish  Diabetes charity shops would open and I would be there in an instant. I really wish you lots and lots of luck, London is a pricey place so maybe it might be more ecomincal for you to go to the outskirts of the big capital. Something is out there for youSheena


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Diabetes UK shops - yeah, I'd be there too!!!! Possibility??!! Yeah, outskirts is perhaps more practical. I am very interested in Healthcare chairities, those who work directrly to help those affected by disease, major diagnosis and long term health conditions. I have only begun hearing about how marginalised people with long term conditions are and the problems which they (we) face both financially, socially and otherwise. I know that a difference has to be made. Only when I was diagnosed did I know what truly what diabetes was and how people who have it live their lives, it makes me wonder how many people don't understand it and diagnoses like it (cancer, ME, MS etc) and its effects on those who have been diagnosed, these issues need bringing to the forefront of peoples understanding. I SO want to be one of those people who does that. Again, thank you to all who have replied and are giving advice, it is people like you and forums like this whose great work needs a bigger reach and the recognition they deserve!!


----------



## thedame (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Dan

I can't offer any advice re volunteer jobs off the top of my head but if you can afford the live on the low wages they offer, had you considered working as a car assistant in a home for people such as those with dementia? This could be challenging and rewarding. My father in law has been in a local ace home for a year now and they are always looking for staff! Not that I am suggestign you work in that actual home but it a very nice place and in the London Borough of Havering. Re accomodation yes it is it expensive living down here but I am sure that an enterprising young man like you could find a flat share to suit.

The very best of luck to you


----------



## am64 (Jul 26, 2010)

have you checked out DUK jobs page ??


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan, you may be interested in the following:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9953


----------

